# Navajo Nation web link needed



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

hey buddy. We normally buy the permits at their office. I don't know if their website is reliable. Their is an office right in Monument Valley or in Cameron. We are pretty local so we just go to their office. their info is:
Navajo Tourism Department
P.O. Box 663
Window Rock, AZ 86515
United States of America

Phone: 928-810-8501
Fax: 928-810-8500
Email: [email protected]
webite is : Home

good luck. Let me know if I can help
Tony


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Tony, I appreciate it. I'm leading a group of flat land vets who have some boating experience down from Sand Island to Mexican Hat just before the permit season kicks off. I have called them before when necessary and had the permit emailed to me, but I was kind of hoping someone has had recent luck booking it online.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Something to keep in mind, the visitor center at monument valley is just 20 minutes past Mexican hat and considering the SI to MH shuttle is not terrible it might be worth your time.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you need to reserve the camping permit ahead of time, or can you just walk in and purchase with no prior notification? This might be the best option. Plus the drive between Mexican Hat and Monument Valley is gorgeous.....

Thanks all.


----------



## boatercleve (May 18, 2012)

FYI-They are available at the 4 corners monument for walk up.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Last time I picked one up a couple years back, I was able to buy it at the entrance station to Monument Valley without prior notification.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

No prior notice needed for purchase at monument. Heads up though, I've experienced the kiosk closing earlier than posted during fringe season. It was only 30-45 minutes early and we luckily could get a permit through their online system while in Mexican Hat. We have a long drive from SW Utah so we often roll up around closing, might not be as bad for others. Its only happened once in five years though.

All the links I used for online permits don't seem to work this year.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We aren't going until April right before the permit season starts, so that should be getting a bit more into the busy season for the monuments..... good to know they can be purchased at 4 Corners as well.


----------



## STD* (May 25, 2009)

Just came across this link:

https://fareharbor.com/embeds/book/navajonationparks/items/53462/calendar/2018/05/?full-items=yes


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

Just got off the Juan 2 days ago and went through the same scenario. Was unable to obtain a permit either online or via phone. Although disliking the last minute approach and taking a half-hour out of commute day, the solution was the Monument Valley visitor center. This required the Mexican Hat approach from the South instead of the desired Mexican Water route. Coming from the North, your mileage will obviously vary.

I found it interesting that I had to both pick-up and fill-out the permit at the visitor center but then had to drive the 4 miles to the kiosk to pay for it and get a receipt. The lady at the kiosk had no real clue how to handle the deal but managed to enter it into the system within 2-3 minutes.

The ranger/employee/? at the visitor center said to call the day before to ensure someone would be there to give out a permit. Would not find it surprising to arrive there and have no one to get a permit from.

Gene


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Just curious, Logan...is this the site you tried? I clicked on Backcountry Permits and it has the San Juan as a choice

https://navajonationparks.org/permits/backcountry-hiking-camping/


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

2tomcat2 said:


> Just curious, Logan...is this the site you tried? I clicked on Backcountry Permits and it has the San Juan as a choice
> 
> https://navajonationparks.org/permits/backcountry-hiking-camping/


That is a form that you have to print and mail in and wait for them to mail you a permit back..... I did that the first time I did the San Juan and after like 2 months of waiting it never showed up and I had to call their office and have them email it to me.

I was hoping to find a website where you could purchase the permit online, without having to mail a document to them. Just a pay and print sort of thing. The link STD posted would be nice if it worked. It says there is no online availability for any dates in 2018, and to call.... so essentially it appears that nothing has changed.

We didn't end up getting the permit for our trip. We arrived too late in the evening, and didn't want to add the additional time to the shuttle to go all the way to Monument Valley, or to backtrack to 4 Corners. Still a great trip. Found the remains of an old kiva that didn't appear to be visited very often, and got to float with some whitewater enthusiasts who had never visited the desert southwest.


----------

